# Yahar! Let's build a life-sized prop canon!



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Afternoon!

This week is a crazy adventure onto the high seas! I am a tiny bit later than my normal Saturday video release, but this one will be an amazing prop when finished, a realistic and very large canon prop. My wife is already protesting the base of this thing taking up a chunk of the living room, for good reason  Now to convince her why I should not sell this canon and leave it in the living room is going to be a harder prospect.

Hope you all have a good week! I'm off to start building the barrel of this monstrosity!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Another master piece in the making.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe if you put a potted plant on it, you could convince your wife that it could serve as a great plant stand

Lot of folks do pirate haunts and they’ll appreciate this.

And yes, it’s true - all normal people work on the floor


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Well after a tough week of cold weather and horrible audio issues, I managed to get part 2 complete. I'm really happy how this turned out, and am looking forward to doing the final video of all the extra trim pieces.


----------



## HomerRocks (May 8, 2021)

Thanks so much for the video. I did pirates last year and hope to expand over the next few year's. I see a few cannons in my future. 😊


----------

